# Better Aro Pic



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

heres a pic a snapped this morning. alot better quality then the other 2


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..great finnage


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Like your arow!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

sweeeet!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great coloration on him


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2003)

nice fish!







and nice pic!


----------

